# Router affecting VPN connection?



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

I had some discussions on this issue in a different post but would like to start a new thread for this question. I have been having problems connecting to my work VPN. This started when we recently moved and it could involve the new Cisco ValetPlus router we started using with our new ISP. Some suggestions were made to try a new router because these Cisco ones were noted to underperform with VPN connections sometimes.

Well, I installed the VPN software on my wife's laptop and it works fine there. That laptop is using the same router. 

My question is this: Does this definitively rule out the router as being the problem for why my *desktop PC* VPN connection will not work? I would like to rule that out if possible and look to other solutions.


----------



## Bootstrapper (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Eagle,

It could rule it out if both your wife's laptop and your desktop PC are using the same software drivers on the same OS. Even though the VPN software install looks the same, it may be using a different driver version within if the 2 PCs are different.

When you say, 'having problems', what do you mean?


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi, I was actually able to resolve this issue. There was a trojan virus on my PC and that issue came to the forefront more recently. I think I had obtained it when trying to download some bogus registry cleaning software. I clicked on one of those banner ads by mistake. Anyway, after several hours of work, I rid my PC of the virus, downloaded all the critical updates for Windows XP and VIOLA, my VPN software was back to working great. I believe the problem with my VPN access on the desktop may have stemmed from my PC not having some of the Windows XP updates installed for Service Pack 3 and it was not operating correctly due to that. I had turned off auto updates a while back and was not regularly doing the manual downloads. The virus issue was added on top and just completely caused my PC to bog down and couldn't even get on the net. All is well now but thanks anyway.


----------

